# Another Idea for DIY Cave



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

So I have been doing some searching on what I can use to make some DIY caves and here is what I came up with. I am using the "lids" you would call it that come on a spindle of blank cds/dvds. I had a bunch of these laying around so i took the tallest one and made the next shortest one fit into the 1st, cutting an entrance hole in the front and one allowing the two to connect. The next ones i make tho i think i will leave the material between the two in order to have 2 in the space of one.

I plan on covering it in silicone and rolling it in some left over sand I have that I am using in my tank so it will match. I can not take credit for this idea but just didnt see it posted over and thought others might like to try it also.

Any ideas on improvement would be appreciated.[/img]

Here is my first attempt at posting a photo of my work so far.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting idea, look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

good idea bro i may have to try this too. my first cave i used a half cut piece of pvc pipe i had laying around.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

any updates? opcorn:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

small openings in the tops to allow air out, water in, etc. Maybe an opening at the back of the tall one...up high?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I know it's not strictly DIY, but as an alternative, I used to use a couple of reptile caves before changing to all rock.








Looked great with algae on them.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

most cichlids like the entrance to their cave to be just barely large enough to fit through. So IMO you made your holes a bit too large.


----------

